# BMQ



## GuinnessDrinker (24 Sep 2004)

Ok, this really sucks. I've been in the army reserves since May03. I'm doing a component transfer to the Regs Air Force. I have only Class A days (492 days) in, and now I MUST re-do BMQ, in St. Jean. I did my BMQ from Jan04-June04 with the reserves but unfortunately I have no Class B time. I did apply for Recuit School By-Pass (RSBP) but was denied. I've tried every avenue to get around it, but nothing works thanks to CFRC and CRFGHQ

So, who here is going to St. Jean come October for BRT?

GuinnessDrinker


----------



## cathtaylor (24 Sep 2004)

Hi Guiness! I'm starting on the 27th of September....almost there>>>>


----------



## yot (24 Sep 2004)

ew, that's very bad. But you will be fine, you just go over again.. reviewing.


----------



## Inch (24 Sep 2004)

You think that's bad? I was on Basic officer training with a ton of ex-Sgts/MCpls, these guys were Reg force for 12 yrs or more, you've been in the reserves for a little over year.  My next question is, how the hell do you have 492 days Class A in a little over a year? It's not possible unless you're full time, unless you're talking about 492 days since you were sworn in, in that case you're probably closer to 100 Class A days, if that, so yeah, you'd definitely do BMQ again.

Cheers


----------



## SEB123 (24 Sep 2004)

I,m starting October 25


----------



## chrisf (24 Sep 2004)

How many class A/B days would one need in order not to have to re-do BMQ?


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Oct 2004)

A buddy of mine has three years of Class B time, over 11 years total in the reserves.   He received a bypass.

DME


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (4 Oct 2004)

A buddy of mine (I know this isn't a by-the-book source, but it's all i've got) did BMQ/SQ over the summer- that's all the class B he had- and got a recruit school by-pass as well. (if that's any help).


----------



## hiv (5 Oct 2004)

I wouldn't stress it too much. The BMQ should be old news to you and not too much of an inconvenience since you already have all that time in.

Just go, have some fun, and enjoy the regs.


----------



## GuinnessDrinker (5 Oct 2004)

Any thoughts as to how much civi clothes to take? I know the uniform is the clothing of choice, but after those 'precious' 4wks I gather some civi clothes would be nice..

GuinnessDrinker


----------



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

bring 2 or 3 pair of civi clothes


----------

